# Are sprockers madder than working cockers?



## Patchworkpony (14 September 2016)

Are sprockers madder than working cockers? Or is it a good mix if you wanted a steadier spaniel?


----------



## SusieT (14 September 2016)

I don't think there is such a think as a steady spaniel... I think that might be called a labrador!


----------



## Roxylola (14 September 2016)

Spaniels, and in particular the working bred ones are usually not best described as steady.  I have seen some very well trained ones who are very focused, and some very badly trained ones who are demented.  They are bred for a job and benefit from having a job to do even in a pet home.

What about a clumber if you want something a bit more "feet on the ground"


----------



## Moobli (14 September 2016)

I wouldn't expect a mix of a working springer spaniel and a working cocker spaniel to be any calmer than your average ESS or WCS to be honest.

If you are wanting a steadier dog, then perhaps look at the show line ESS.  They are harder to come by, but often make better family companions (if, of course, that is what you are after).


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 September 2016)

It depends on the lines. Some are bred 'hot', mine (working bed springer) must have been bred for his steadiness, he's very calm except in the car, when he just likes to give the windows a bloody good wash. If you're going for a pup, ask the breeder which dog is the calmer of the litter, I don't think it's impossible to know quite early on. I can't imagine a sprocker would be any more lively than a cocker or springer.


----------



## Thistle (14 September 2016)

Many gundog breeders are introducing a bit of working clumber into Springer mix to steady them a little as unfortunately some ESS lines have become extremely hot One shoot that my OH shoots with have lots of Clumber part breeds working and I'm led to believe that many others do the same. Rytex is particularly known for being VERY hot. Cockers can be crazy too. Both ESS and Cockers come from the same stock and share much of their genetics. It's only in the last hundred years or so that the breeds have deviated. My ESS is totally nuts but in a nice way, he is very focussed when working and extremely quick thinking, great fun but challenging. He is best described as hot but sensitive. I have a 4 month lab pup who is confirming that Labs are born half trained and Spaniels die half trained.

If you want something a little steadier and want a part bed/mongrel then consider a spaniel x lab, you could get the best of both breeds or even the worst. A keeper on our local shoot has a Springador who won't retrieve but loves to hunt.


----------



## Patchworkpony (14 September 2016)

Sorry guys I wasn't looking for a Sprocker - it's just that a neighbour of mine reckons they are better dogs than Cockers or Springers being more steady as she put it, but I thought she was wrong. Her mistake, especially as she is about to produce a litter with that breeding. Her Springers are all completely mad - rather her than me!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 September 2016)

Your ESS sounds like one of mine! Sensitive, hot, very quick. He often has to go and have a think about what has happened in the day, especially if it was an exciting one! He's very funny, little wind up merchant, needs careful watching. I think he would have been re-homed had someone who was expecting a well-behaved dog had taken him!


----------



## Clodagh (14 September 2016)

Patchworkpony said:



			Sorry guys I wasn't looking for a Sprocker - it's just that a neighbour of mine reckons they are better dogs than Cockers or Springers being more steady as she put it, but I thought she was wrong. Her mistake, especially as she is about to produce a litter with that breeding. Her Springers are all completely mad - rather her than me!
		
Click to expand...

Mongrels = unpredictable madness!


----------



## Clodagh (14 September 2016)

Thistle said:



			Many gundog breeders are introducing a bit of working clumber into Springer mix to steady them a little as unfortunately some ESS lines have become extremely hot One shoot that my OH shoots with have lots of Clumber part breeds working and I'm led to believe that many others do the same. Rytex is particularly known for being VERY hot. Cockers can be crazy too. Both ESS and Cockers come from the same stock and share much of their genetics. It's only in the last hundred years or so that the breeds have deviated. My ESS is totally nuts but in a nice way, he is very focussed when working and extremely quick thinking, great fun but challenging. He is best described as hot but sensitive. I have a 4 month lab pup who is confirming that Labs are born half trained and Spaniels die half trained.

If you want something a little steadier and want a part bed/mongrel then consider a spaniel x lab, you could get the best of both breeds or even the worst. A keeper on our local shoot has a Springador who won't retrieve but loves to hunt.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough a friend of mine has a very challenging rescue springer, he is big and she is sure there is a bit of clumber in there, he looks a bit setter to me.
Our young lab would out mad any springer on our shoot, FT bred through and through, never get one as a pet!


----------



## PolarSkye (14 September 2016)

SusieT said:



			I don't think there is such a think as a steady spaniel... I think that might be called a labrador!
		
Click to expand...

Well this really.  We have a springer cross . . . not entirely sure what she's crossed with . . . we think corgi and border collie (God help us), but she's 7 and still pretty bonkers.  We love her and manage her accordingly though and wouldn't have her any other way.

P


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 September 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Well this really.  We have a springer cross . . . not entirely sure what she's crossed with . . . we think corgi and border collie (God help us), but she's 7 and still pretty bonkers.  We love her and manage her accordingly though and wouldn't have her any other way.

P
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see her!


----------

